# Crab cakes!



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

This aint much of a recipe, but I made some damned good crabcakes last night. My wife bought some crabs a few days ago, and I knew we weren't gonna sit down and feast on them again. I had some spare time yesterday evening, so I decided to pick them to try to make crabcakes. We had about 9 or 10 crabs.

I didnt add anything to them, as they had enough salt/seasoning transferred from my hands from picking. I used an egg as an emulsifier to hold 'em together. Lightly fried...served up between two slices of bread. 

Good eats!!!


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Good job, MetroMan.

Of course it's been said with some justification that there are only two great seafood categories in the world: crabcakes and all the others. 

My favorite way of serving them is to plop a crabcake on top of a slice of fried green tomato, then dress the whole thing with celeraic remoulade. A little bit of heaven on a plate!


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

man that looks primo and pure with the lumps. rock on my crab cooking friend.:beer:


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

man that looks primo and pure with the lumps. rock on my crab cooking friend.:beer:opcorn:


----------



## mtnman2 (Aug 13, 2009)

ya gotta put the claw meat in too


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Why?


----------

